# Programacion de canales de cable Tv Philco 14C98-RC



## suisly (Ago 4, 2014)

Amigos: No encontré la manera de escribir el mensaje de presentación, por lo que hago propicio este espacio para agradecerles el haber sido aceptado en este Foro. La consulta que quiero hacer es la siguiente:
Me regalaron un viejo televisor Philco 14C98-RC.
El televisor cuenta con su correspondiente control remoto pero no con el manual; y si bien el TV funciona correctamente, no encuentro la manera de programar los canales de cable en las memorias. Hice numerosos intentos sin lograr anclar los canales en las memorias elegidas. ¿Alguien podría indicarme cómo realizar esa programación?
No sin antes anticiparles mi agradecimiento, les comento que no soy técnico sino un simple usuario. Siempre hice la programación en otros aparatos siguiendo las instrucciones de los manuales.
Gracias nuevamente.-
Suisly ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

sacale uno foto a la botorena ,
PD
 creo que ese se sintoniza oprimiendo dos botones en el panel del tv y cuando agarra el canal hay que oprimir otro boton ,que guarda el canal  ,
no sin antes mover un suich que deberia estar justo entre los botones del panel del tv 
,no estoy muy seguro,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

A ver si ésto te ayuda 

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_d...los-canales-en-catv-sintonizador-t419824.html


----------

